# In the grand tradition of the MX Leader fork



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

I received my new custom Carl Strong yesterday. ( I know it's not a Merckx - but bear with me here!)

I asked for a custom steel fork as part of the deal.

The pictures don't really do it justice, but it looks like Carl has studied the MX Leader fork.

This thing is MASSIVE. and beautiful.

I can hardly wait ti ride it.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Damn. Just damn. Gold cast headtube badge even.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> I can hardly wait ti ride it.


me too!!!!

b21


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

Wow - S&S coupled, too. That's a thing of beauty. Should ride like one, too.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Just gorgeous.

If you don't survive the weekend, I'll make sure it goes to a good home (not b21's).


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

you have...too many bikes! 

great addition! hope to hear about the ride soon!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*lovely color*

sex - Zee


----------

